# 9 Celebs with Unusual Hobbies



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2013)

Some celebrities - okay, let's be honest, ALL celebrities - are known for their odd behavior both on- and off-screen, and this applies no less to their hobbies. 

Not content to settle for collecting postage stamps or knitting a sweater, these stars push the envelope in their choice of relaxation pursuits.



*Nicholas Cage* collects comic books; in fact, just last year he sold an issue of Action Comics #1 (the first _Superman_) for $2.1 million.
*George Lucas* feeds squirrels. I don't know exactly WHAT he feeds them, but there you have it.
Okay, I take back the thing about knitting - it seems *David Arquette* is an avid knitter in his off-time. Reminds me of Rosie Greer ...
*Susan Sarandon* is a ping-pong enthusiast - so much so that she is an investor in a NYC ping-pong bar/club.
Collecting daggers is a passion of *Angelina Jolie*.
Actress *Leslie Mann* likes to ride a unicycle.
*Kristen Stewart* is a juggler in her spare time.
*Simon Cowell* likes to climb trees - evidently on a daily basis. One can only hope for lightning to strike ...
My favorite on the list - *Tom Hanks* - collects 1940's typewriters and has over 200 of them.


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 24, 2013)

"*Tom Hanks* - collects 1940's typewriters and has over 200 of them."

So that's where they all have gone! I used to think that would be a cool hobby since I used to seel typewriters in the late '70's but when I thought about it I knew too much, like to really clean them you need a large tank filled with degreasing fluid. You remove anything not metalic and soak them in the tank for a could of days. then you take them out and blow them off with compressed air.

What a mess, so No Thank You! Tom must have someone do the cleaning/resoration for him unless he is really weird, but who knows. Those typewriters will not really be vaulable until many decades from now.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2013)

Heh, heh ... I began my writing career on an Underwood #5, what many consider to be the quintessential "antique" typewriter. When you worked those keys for long enough you really DID suffer for your art!

As for cleaning ... I was never a "dip" type. I used WD-40, some light degreaser and 3-in-1, all applied by hand with Q-Tips, toothpicks, old toothbrushes and rags. Granted, it was just about impossible to get to ALL the areas, but I saw it as therapy for the deranged. layful:


----------



## MercyL (Jun 9, 2013)

"Collecting daggers is a passion of *Angelina Jolie*."

For some reason, I am not surprised at Ms. Jolie's hobby but George Lucas' feeding squirrels is interesting. I feed our little squirrels stale left over bread ends but, sometimes I buy the corn cobs Petsmart sells in their "wild animal" section. 

Maybe Mr, Lucas buys the same cobs for his hobby squirrels.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 9, 2013)

Nicholas Cage IS a comic book . . .


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2013)

Kristen Stewart - a juggler?    Smart girl!

http://www.juggling.org/jw/86/1/health.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2013)

MercyL said:


> "Collecting daggers is a passion of *Angelina Jolie*."
> 
> For some reason, I am not surprised at Ms. Jolie's hobby ...



To be truthful, that's a turn-on for me. 



			
				Boo's Mom said:
			
		

> Kristen Stewart - a juggler?    Smart girl!



Back in my teens I was into conjuring and magic, and one of the outgrowths of that was juggling. I started with tennis balls, progressed to ping-pong balls (the lighter, the harder) but never got to the flaming chainsaw stage. 

Something I saw at the last Renaissance Fair I went to, and I'm sorry I didn't get it at the time (although you can purchase them online) - contact juggling.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 12, 2013)

Well Nicholas Cage's purchase of that comic book was likely the best investment he made and I doubt he had a choice of selling it. The IRS can be quite insistent.


----------

